# 360-degree streaming



## Locutus2z (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a 360-degree camera (Pixpro 360)  and want to stream it.  However, the streamed file will not display as 360  - there is missing metadata in the streamed file.

How can I stream a 360-degree video that includes the correct metadata so that it can be viewed as a 360-degree video during streaming?


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 25, 2017)

For streaming with YouTube read this
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6396222?hl=en

If you want to upload the video files to Youtube read this
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6178631?hl=en-419


----------



## Locutus2z (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome,   That answered it.  I got my camera to stream with OBS to Youtube.  
Thanks


----------

